# LPG/Autogas?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I might have asked this before but can't find what I need to know.

Can anyone recommend a company in Portugal to do an LPG conversion on my car for me please....... or will I have to take the car elsewhere in Europe to have the conversion done?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There's plenty of companies do you know what area yet? just do a web search GPL conversions Portugal

This site will give you prices and location of GPL outlets

Mais Gasolina - Preços dos combustíveis em Portugal


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks......We're not sure of area yet but it will be central Portugal and probably somewhere around the Zezere River..... I'm shipping my car across so I guess it'll probably have to collect from Lisbon and will try to get the conversion done at that time.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Shipping from South Africa? have you checked import and ISV taxes?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes I have. 

She's a 31 year old classic, registered with FIVA and therefore eligible for tax free import and lower standards for things like emissions etc on the Portuguese equivalent of an MOT. She's also only done about 120K kms in her lifetime.

She's also left hand drive so correct for Portugal and the wrong side for here which means resale value here wouldn't be particularly good either.

I looked at the price of cars, esp 4x4s over there and then thought about how easy (and cheap!) my baby is to maintain when compared to something modern and covered in computers and I reckon the Jeep is a much better option......

As far as I've been able to research, I can ship her over for about one or one and a half grand and I'd spend a shed load more than that on a replacement vehicle.

Then I put an LPG conversion on and fuel price drops and service intervals increase. She'll never be as cheap as a Polo or similar to run but I reckon she should be affordable.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> Yes I have.
> 
> Then I put an LPG conversion on and fuel price drops and service intervals increase. She'll never be as cheap as a Polo or similar to run but I reckon she should be affordable.


Plus you get to smile everytime you have to drive, carbon footprint is lower, carbon cost of car is lower. I say if you can then go for it.

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

robc said:


> Plus you get to smile everytime you have to drive, carbon footprint is lower, carbon cost of car is lower. I say if you can then go for it.
> 
> Rob


I haven't checked insurance yet but it's usually cheaper to insure a classic as well so I reckon the various savings will add up to a relatively considerable amount........ and besides, I love that old Jeep like you wouldn't believe.

All I have to do is get behind the wheel & I start smiling.


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi canoeman I couldn't find a map of LPG stations on the price comparison site you quoted, but I found one here mylpg.eu/stations/portugal

travelling-man did you find a good price? I'm looking to do this on my BMW 3-series and have been quoted E1650 so far, does this sound about right?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure which link your referring too, Google won't allow your link I'm afraid

Home page Mais Gasolina - Preços dos combustíveis em Portugal

maps on left under Postos de abastecimento > Localização no mapa


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Turns out I can either have my car converted to run on GPL OR have it exempted from road tax and as the road tax is so bloody expensive, I've opted to go for the exemption.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

So a result  or at least what 800€ of "free" motoring how many k's that


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't dare check the fuel consumption just in case 'er indoors finds out! 

I don't use the car much anyway but the annual saving on the road tax outweighs the fuel savings I would have got.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Know the feeling, worst one I ever had was an ex army Austin "Champ" mind you petrol was cheap then, another one I wish I still had


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I remember the Austin Champ well and what a fantastic vehicle it was too!


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> I haven't checked insurance yet but it's usually cheaper to insure a classic as well so I reckon the various savings will add up to a relatively considerable amount........ and besides, I love that old Jeep like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> All I have to do is get behind the wheel & I start smiling.


As too Insurance I have a Classic which is Insured thru Acoreana Seguros they are part of the Banif Goup it cost 47.59€'s including Breakdown if needed


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks canoeman, I had seen that map but hadn't scrolled down to the bottom to see the pull-down menu which filters by fuel type. It just gave me the same results as the link I tried to quote though (this forum doesn't allow you to quote a URL until you've posted enough times) - ie a choice of just two in the Western Algarve!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Might be more keep your eyes skinned


----------

